# Peanut oil



## eadani02 (Oct 30, 2011)

Is there any place in Dubai or Abu Dhabi that sells peanut cooking oil?


----------



## travelling through (Jan 21, 2014)

try spinneys


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Asian (Chinese, Thai, or other East Asian) grocery shops

Try Queen Saba Trading.


----------

